# Yarn shop in New York City



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Which is a good yarn shop in New York City ( manhattan) to buy good

Needles and yarn?


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I know Purl Soho is in NY - I have been dying to go there, I hear it is nice, but a bit pricy.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Sapphires-n-Purls said:


> I know Purl Soho is in NY - I have been dying to go there, I hear it is nice, but a bit pricy.


This was my thought, exactly! You can even see what they have before going into the shop to buy: http://www.purlsoho.com/purl


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I do think Lion Brand is in NYC.
34 West 15th Street


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Knitty City and The Yarn Company. They are both on the upper West side.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Gone are the days of Bell Yarn a HUGE store on Essex & Delancy on the lower east side. Anyone remember that one?


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Annie and co at Madison av. And knitty city on the upper west side


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah yes,I remember it well.


----------



## Carol0621 (Aug 30, 2013)

I was at Knitty City a couple weeks ago. Lots and lots or yarn. Nice helpful people too. (Upper 70s near Broadway). 
Carol


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I think LionBrand is in the city. Also check the date Smiley's is open, they are great!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

PurlSoho is a piece of heaven......not to be missed...but do go to their website and look at the free patterns and get an idea what you want...they have fabulous quality yarn at very fair prices.....can you tell I'm one of their biggest fans.....
julie


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Lion Brand has weird hours.... if you use Ravelry, they have a search option by zip code ... or google yarn shop. I made it to a few in the fashion district because that is where we were staying, and could easily walk. KNITTY CITY was my preferred, based on Ravelers, but could not make it there coordinated with agenda... a friend tells me that Purl Soho is actually small, considering 'what' they are...(and yes, pricey). Have fun!!!


----------



## Nana1393 (May 20, 2013)

Smileys is opened Friday and Saturday. They are located in Woodside Queens. They have wonderful prices / bargains.Going their is almost like going to a yarn supermarket 
They also do a lot of on-line purchases. Check it out.


----------



## Luckypetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

check out the nyc yarn crawl website. the crawl is over but it does give links to the shops that participated. Purl is nice but can be very expensive. I like Knitty City (near the Natural History Museum). Knitty City's Pearl is very knowledgeable and she has good selection of yarn at different prices.


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, the Yarn Crawl site would be perfect ... It was taking place while I was there, but sadly, Hubby was not as interested as I ... made it to a few..


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

tikva said:


> Annie and co at Madison av. And knitty city on the upper west side


I have gone to Annie & Co and thought it was really nice, warm & friendly.
I've also gone to Seaport Yarn which is walking distance from The Staten Island Ferry. The woman there is very helpful & knowledgeable. Here's the address, etc:
181 Broadway
Fourth Floor
New York, NY 10007

(212) 220-5230 
1-800-347-2662

STORE HOURS
Monday - Friday: 10am - 6pm
Wednesday: 10am - 7pm
Saturday: 11am - 5pm


----------



## Luckypetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

Last time I went to Annie's they were too busy chatting with their regulars to even offer to help me. Won't go back there again.


----------



## freda7 (Oct 25, 2013)

I was in New York city last week. Visited Knitty CIty. Wonderful staff and yarn. Nice area in the back of store to knit and visit with other customers
Purl Soho is also a nice yarn shop with plenty of yarn and needles. Hope you enjoy your visit


----------



## reeennneee (May 2, 2012)

They're on 79th Street between Broadway and Amsterdam Avenues on the downtown side of the street. Their hours are 10 a.m.


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

I lived around the corner from that place whe I was a kid and loved to go in with my neighbor who was a terrific knitter who taught me when I was 8 yrs. old. It was a square block in size and all the walls were loaded with yarns. I think about that place a lot.


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't mention that it was Bell Yarns that I was speaking of.


----------

